# Survey: Please help me design fun cycling themed t-shirts



## stevelewis (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi all!
I'm starting a line of "outdoor lifestyle" t shirts. This is casual apparel intended to be worn off the bike. I'm starting with a cycling theme but hope to expand to other sports/activities in the future. I'd love it if you guys could take my short survey. It is not too long and it'll help me develop shirts that cyclists actually want to buy! 

https://s.surveyplanet.com/ry30quVcW

Thank you very much!
Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------

